# What to do with an old ATV tire rim and scraps?



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Well the wife said that I was keeping too much stuff in the back yard. So she told me I had to do something with it or trash it. 

Scrap Items: Old ATV rim, some rebar, angle steel, and a old burner from a hot water heater. 

So I started thinking after a few beer and this is what I came up with. A propane burner for Cracklings and Beer :cheers:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

sweet, nice job


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Second that! That was a first class job of recycling!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guy! My wife was trying to figure out what I was trying to make. But once I was done with the cooker, she was surprised. The next item I tried to make was a ******* cookin pan made from a top of a cheap bbq pit but the weld kept burning through when I tried to cover the hole so I gave up on it. When I started cooking some cracklins, my family couldn't wait till they were done. Now I am trying to locate a plow disk so I can make a cowboy cooker. I am looking for a 22"-26" any ideas where I can find plow disk?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

There is a tractor salvage yard in eagle lake that I am sure has a few. I watched my dad turn one into a wok-type pan. Works like a champ for cooking all types of stuff at the deer lease


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

if you can find you a good steel rim 11r/22.5 off of a big truck.for example you can turn them into a nice charcoal grill, the old smoke lids and grills will fit them .


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

My wife says that is one of my problems, I keep find things to bring home and taking my time to do something with it. My previous boss gave me a 250 gallon propane tank that sat in my yard for over a year. I found some gal. pipe someone had thrown away. Then I found an old axel for $10. My wife was not too happy with what I had gathering in the yard so I had to start bulding pit and trailer. I finished building the smoker pit and trailer in late Oct 2010 and took it to the back yard, now she is happy. I just have a hard time throwing things away.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Nice lookn set ups,I do da same thing bro,collect stuff,bad thing bout me I'm a driver & I always find stuff,why not it's free,sometimes_


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

You sir, are a visionary. Awesome job!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

awesome job!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the dog. Really good work there.


----------

